# MotorStorm 2 : Pacific Rift



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Picked up a copy of this a few days ago and just tried it out - pretty good imo. Never played the first, so can't comment on differences etc.

I know Mark (Brazo) want's some online action, so if anyone else is up for some tonight, then reply in here and we'll get a game going - will have to be before 8, or after 9 as that's the Top Gear slot :thumb:

My PSN Name is beardboy69, so add me if you fancy it, or even if you have other games we can MP on 

:wave:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bump :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nobody got the game that want's MP action? :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Might hit you up later Mark once the Mrs has watched all 57 soaps


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

No probs - let me know what sort of time and i'll let you know if i'll be available - got an early start tomorrow


----------

